# Laptop for abt Rs. 25,000



## cybertragic (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi guys

Please suggest me a good laptop in the range of Rs. 25,000/-. Its for my uncle and since it'll be used for very uncle-type tasks a cheap low-config wont be a problem. Main thing should be Value for money and good after sales service.

His needs are the usual Office applications, Web surfing and Tally accounts.

I tried convincing him to go for a Vostro 1000 but he's reluctant as he's hinding the Rs. 32,000/- tag expensive.

Which will be the next best value for money option?


----------



## paid (Nov 30, 2007)

Shed 26000/- for Zenith Director Dual Core with carry case 512MB RAM


----------



## arunks (Nov 30, 2007)

hey go for hcl ...u can get in near 23000


----------



## cybertragic (Nov 30, 2007)

How are the after sales service for Zenith and HCL? There's no point buying them if they dont respond well if there are issues with the laptop or it gets fried.

Dell I've heard offer great after sales service and replace faulty units no qustion asked or solve the problem within next working day. Do these companies come close to it?

Any options in reputed companies like HP, Lenovo, Acer etc.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 1, 2007)

Zenith service completely s**ks!!

i lost hope on them for my desktop pc!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 1, 2007)

Instead of Zenith..go for HCL.


----------



## gurujee (Dec 1, 2007)

acer 4310/5310


----------



## drgunjankumar (Dec 7, 2007)

try acer or even toshiba's lowest is bout 3k more... acer is cheaper because u have an option of opting for linux(instead of official windows)...pref ask foe models in which windows is not bundled along with the system.. it'll reduce the price by atleast 2k

ya one more thing.. ask him to scale his budget to 28000... he'll get a decent acer model with everything for a normal day to day use plus dvd writer .. acer toshiba and other companies have years of experience making laptops.. so they should be anytime better than zenith.. also toshiba has got good service, eve though hcl takes care of that, they recently replaced the screen as promised, of my friend's laptop after it developed a yellow line on it...


----------

